# Sergeant Paul Hernandez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Paul Hernandez*

Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, October 4, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 67
*Tour:* 35 years, 8 months
*Badge #* 3907

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 10/4/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Paul Hernandez suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in physical readiness training at the Texas Department of Public Safety Regional Office in San Antonio.

Sergeant Hernandez had served with the Texas Department of Public Safety for over 35 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Luis Gonzalez
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21430-sergeant-paul-hernandez#ixzz28WEi4Bk8​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sgt Hernandez


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

R.I.P. Sgt Hernandez.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

RIP Sergeant Hernandez.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt.


----------

